# Breeding freshwater fish in south florida



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi all
I'm planning to breed guppies and angelfish here in south Florida, but outside the house, (no AC)
Do I need to insolated the wall and the roof of the fish room??
Do I need a heater for the cold season?
Its ok to have fish in the back yard with just a cover for the sun??

This is what I'm want to do
Breeder fish will be in the room and the fry after a few weeks will be put on the tank outside, I just bought a two 330 gallons tanks

Any suggestion is welcome

Thanks


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a large tub outside last summer with guppies. All I did was throw plants and a bubbler in and feed them. Worked out really well for me. I had the tub on a shaded porch. If tubs and tanks get direct sunlight they will be green in a few days.


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

That's is great info, just what I think, what type of plants do you use??
Thank you ZebraDanio12


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first get the proper licensing from the state..you cannot sell fish without it..
as stated..not too much sun for outside fish.yes; you may well need a heater for winter.
lots of floating plants for the guppies..bird netting to go over the tubs.
high quality foods..remember...different foods for fry then for adults.fry need more fat and protein in their diet.
hopefully rain will take care of water changes outside..but kep up with them inside.
insulation for colder weather will help keep costs down.set out a couple of tubs of water in a shady area to grow some mosquito larvae..harvest the larvae and freeze it in ziplock bags.great food for the fishes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

floating plants such as hornwort and anacharis.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Exactly what loha said. I loved having peace lilys in them too. The roots were freat hiding spots for fry.


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

I will not plan to sale fish in a big scale, I don't think a person with one or two 330g tanks can compete again fish farms and make enough money to quick the actual job and start his or her own business selling tropical fish , I just want to have fun and learn,, but I will sell a few fish that I don't want to local pet stores and may be to a few person, local or over the internet... not be deal, I don't think anybody can live just selling fish using his backyard 

Questions
Do I need soil in the tank for the plants that you listed??
What about water lettuce plant??, this one was very popular in Cuba, breeder's use this plant in outdoors fish tank with great results, also I saw some breeder's to plant some amazon and others plants in a glass container with good results, for example one of the best breeder that I know use amazon plants for the angelfish tank

Can I go to the river and take it some plants, here in south Florida with have some of the plants that you listed?? what I need to do to quarantine those plants??

Thank you for the input


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

tampa has a local aquarium society. There are a lot of fish breeding down there, look for local help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

firingo ; i think you are missing my point...as far as selling to any kind of shop you must have the proper permits...even to sell only 1 fish..and the shops will not buy from you..
but this is an easy process...
find a medication that is high in copper content and overdose when you quarantine the plants collected locally..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Water Lettuce and Hyacinth are fine outdoor plants that guppies love. Hornwort and Anacharis work very well, too. A combination of all 4 will give you VERY good results.


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

emc7 said:


> tampa has a local aquarium society. There are a lot of fish breeding down there, look for local help.


I'm about 5 hours from Homestead to Tampa, is a long way


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm understand Lohachata, will contact the local office to have more info

What medication do you recommended

Thank you


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> Water Lettuce and Hyacinth are fine outdoor plants that guppies love. Hornwort and Anacharis work very well, too. A combination of all 4 will give you VERY good results.


Do I need a sponge filter or pump for water circulation??
Do I need c02??

Thank you


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for outdoors no filtration or aeration is needed if you have plants in the tubs..you do not need co2 either...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They do have a forum, though. In Atlanta we have lots of "members" that we know mostly electronically and only see once a year at the auction. But halfway across the state they still have the same climate and the same fish and plants do well outside..


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

emc7 said:


> They do have a forum, though. In Atlanta we have lots of "members" that we know mostly electronically and only see once a year at the auction. But halfway across the state they still have the same climate and the same fish and plants do well outside..


Hi
Do you know when and where is the auction??
Sound goo place to go
Thank you


----------

